# When do Holland Lop ears fully drop?!



## newrabbitowner93 (Apr 21, 2017)

My baby holland lop is 6 weeks old (still at the breeder's place with her momma). I heard that if a Holland Lop's ears don't drop by the time they are around 6-7 weeks old, it will most likely never lop fully and it's due to a tight crown and improper breeding. Is this true? I love a Holland's lopped ears and I'm worried that her ears might never lop ): I'll still love her the same though.

Here is an attached picture for reference:


----------



## Akzholedent (Apr 21, 2017)

Hey now, regardless of loppiness, all bunnies are the best. Butterscotch doesn't care that his ears aren't fully lopped! He's a helicopter bun, and Proud!!! 

View attachment 1492808724076.jpg


View attachment 1492808766090.jpg


----------



## Ivythelionhead (Apr 26, 2017)

First of all gorgeous bunny, love the colour, also I don't know much about lops ears dropping but I guess you'll have to wait and see regardless he/she is still a cutiepie.


----------



## majorv (Apr 27, 2017)

If you do a search on the subject you'll find a good explanation of how and why lop ears drop here - http://www.rabbitsonline.net/showthread.php?t=78678. It sounds like it could take 6 months to 1 year for the crown to fully develop.


----------

